
Ask HN: Best way to buy Etheruem for non-US people? - assafmo
Hi HN.<p>I&#x27;m looking to buy some ether to play and experiment with smart contracts.<p>What is the best&#x2F;cheapest way to do so if I&#x27;m not from the US?<p>I&#x27;m mostly looking to minimize fees and probably use a credit card or paypal. (but open to use other ways)<p>After the purchase I&#x27;ll move the ether to my own account as I&#x27;ve read it is not wise to let a cloud services host my private keys.<p>I&#x27;d like to hear from yours expirence and knowledge.<p>Thanks,
assafmo.
======
CryptoPunk
I don't think you should worry about fees if you only want a small amount.
Coinbase operates in a few countries and allows you to buy with a credit card.
I don't know which country you're from so don't know if it's an option for
you.

